# Whirlpool AC010 Rancilio Silvia (V1/V2) Steam Wand



## Robtow1 (May 15, 2017)

Not sure if anybody can help

I have a Whirlpool Ace010 and want to know if the wand can be upgraded

The machine seems to be a Delonghi machine and I have a lot of talk ref Delonghi machines can use the Rancilio Silvia (V1/V2) Steam Wand upgrade

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-V1-V2-Steam-Wand-Gaggia-Classic-Steam-Tube-Conversion-Kit/271383061059?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D43783%26meid%3Dd8b348bef5e5470183d9f59bfac18db0%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D271579058690

Does anybody know if this can be used for my Whirlpool

The Panarelo wand is identical to the delonghi


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It is definitely a DeLonghi - also same as the IKEA SMAKRIK machine. So in theory, yes it would work. And don't forget to do the La Pavoni 51mm non pressurised basket too - makes a heck of a difference.


----------



## Robtow1 (May 15, 2017)

Thanks Lake_M, will give it a go as see if this works

What is the difference with the non pressurised basket and the normal filter holder they sell with the machine.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The machine comes with pressurised baskets. They are horrible and are designed to work with pre ground coffee. The filter holder (or portafilter handle) will accept either 49mm or 51mm La Pavoni lever machine filter baskets (with a slight modification to the lip - easy to do). This will allow you to get a grinder and start making better espresso with freshly ground beans. I'll dig out all my old stuff from the back of the cupboard and take a photo so you can see what I mean.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Here you go..had to dust them down a bit! You can see the two La Pavoni baskets next to the two pressurized DeLonghi ones. The lip on the La Pavonis have been straightened with pliers then hammered flat to make them fit the portafilter and group head. Not very elegant but it works very well. With a good grinder, it will transform the taste your espresso.


----------



## Robtow1 (May 15, 2017)

Wow that is a revelation










Got the above from Amazon delivered today

Much better coffee

Had issues with grinding my own with thoses filters but not any more

Thanks for your help


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Very interesting. Lots to learn! Thanks


----------

